# Santee 160 hits the marsh in South Louisiana!



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool little boat for Louisiana


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Man that looks good— this must be the console setup you called me about when you were looking for a fabricator.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

That’s an awesome console setup


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

nice setup you have


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice lookin Gheenoe...Ahhh... I mean Santee!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

What is the cost for their hull without any add ons?


----------



## MikeVsola (Jan 10, 2016)

trekker said:


> What is the cost for their hull without any add ons?


Call Big Frank’s Outdoors in Merryville Tennessee. Frank is a great guy to deal with.


----------

